# Now you know things are bad



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

You know that things are really bad when Safeguard is posting on Craigslist. lol

:vs_worry:Be Your Own Boss, Grow Your Business, Make More Money, Help Your Community!

Become a Vendor for Safeguard Properties Today!

Safeguard Properties is the nation's mortgage field services industry leader, preserving vacant and foreclosed properties across the U.S., Puerto Rico, Virgin Islands and Guam. Founded in 1990 by Robert Klein and headquartered in Cleveland, Ohio, Safeguard provides the highest quality service to our clients by leveraging innovative technologies and proactively developing industry best practices and quality control procedures. Safeguard is dedicated to preserving today and protecting tomorrow.

Safeguard leads the industry in delivering a full spectrum of inspection, maintenance, preservation, repairs and rehab services on vacant, defaulted and foreclosed properties.

Please visit safeguardvendors.com to apply 
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
do NOT contact us with unsolicited services or offers


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

What a crock. "Industry leaders" don't need to advertise for help on CL. I don't see John Deer or Microsoft on Craigslist. 

Oh they are industry leaders alright. Leading the industry in volume of excrement.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

I f more vendors would smarten up and quit these clowns ,maybe they'd fall off the earth.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

C'mon guys... any reputable business like them is worth their filled toilet, and would be posting on CList for highly qualified contractors to handle their growing need. Their benefits are through the roof! Wait... that's the contractors blood pressure... never mind.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

I've seen adds from servicelink, NFN, MCS and a few other Nationals on craigslist. It's not just safeguard.


----------



## allstateps (May 8, 2016)

Hey everyone. I just got hired with safeguard. Haven't started yet, going thru the long process.. Anyone have any previous history with them? How are they to work with? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I JUST WASTED MY 1000th post to respond 

They are GREEEAAAATTTT. Just like Tony the Tiger would say.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

Allstateps . . .
read the message boards they suk to work for they will screw you and u sign on with them? I am absolutely amazed i just read that 
this is why this industry is going in the ****txr you get idiots that don't listen to the experienced guys. This is the same guy that probably doesn't know what a dry and wet wint is.

Thank god i got private work because these armatures s are ruining it for us 

allstateps if you work in new jersey or new york areas i have grass cuts for you i can pay u 10 bucks a lawn cut and pay u at the end of the day once i receive the photos if you are interested thats guaranteed money


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*safeguard*

Safeguard is the best, they pay on time, they never cut deals. they pay higher then any person in the field, there customer services stellar. There 3rd party comapines are all about making sure you make money. The ceo of safeguard bends over backwards to help you as a small business owner grow and become a leader.

the field reps are the best they sit down with you and show you how to grow and even give you tips.. they never ask for you to overwhelm yourself with out paying for your time.

LOL.... hahah safeguard needs to die a painful death.. that b**** Carol Havoeck or what ever her name was needs a kick to the face! And the 13 reps i had in the 7 years i was there.. all were idiots.. but alot are my facebook friends and they told me they had to screw you they have a quote and they have to meet it or they get in trouble.. the stories i could tell what really happens behind the doors.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

I think we need to post something as a sticky note on the first place what we all think about Safeguard. 
I just can't even comment on these posts any more. 
Yes, they are great, this is why they are hiring 

I get toothache just from hearing this name


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

allure9121 said:


> Allstateps . . .
> read the message boards they suk to work for they will screw you and u sign on with them? I am absolutely amazed i just read that
> this is why this industry is going in the ****txr you get idiots that don't listen to the experienced guys. This is the same guy that probably doesn't know what a dry and wet wint is.
> 
> ...


Really? 10.00 per lawn? Safeguard at least pays 35.00. I just can't even...... on both counts


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

ok ok 35.50 ill go to but you must remove all exterior debris


----------

